# Rector seal



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Opened my finish bag today and a can of Rector seal let loose all over my hand tools. Please don't laugh😉. Any tricks getting this sh!t off? Special cleaner or something???


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Denatured alcohol 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a can of carb cleaner works good, try cleaning up a spilled can of Hercules grip..now thats a mess....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For setting trim, I perfer Mega Loc. Unlike Rectorseal, it cleans up easily with a rag.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

this stuff is great for cleanup , and works great on silicone 1. I got grease or some dark sticky crap on a customers carpet and this stuff was amazing..
https://www.amazon.com/Upholstery-A...474282465&sr=8-1&keywords=afta+cleaning+fluid


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Speaking of a good cleaner, this stuff will remove metal scratches (caused by toilet augers) from porcelain bowls.
https://www.amazon.com/Reckitt-REC-00750-16OZ-Cleaner/dp/B008D4Y4U2


----------

